# Hutch and tunnels???



## Jenni2317 (Apr 8, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a chicken coop and some black bendy pipe for my two ferrets I've looked around and they are either too small or too expensive. I'm in the west midlands area. I haven't posted on this part of the forum before so hello everyone and pets!!!!

This is roxy









And this is robbie


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

sorry i cant help on the hutch issue  i had mine made for me lol but awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

your furries are soo adorable


----------



## Jenni2317 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks, I do love ferrets they are so cute and mischievous!!!!


----------



## ferretlover1994 (Jun 6, 2012)

Try looking on sites like gumtree and preloved or even try freegle or freecycle (you will need a yahoo account to sign up and can choose your local area). However I would not advise using chicken wire as the way it is treated is toxic to ferrets and there are also lots of small barbs on it which are sharp.

All The best


----------

